# relaxing day!



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

Heres a pic from 2day it was relaxing.2day i enjoyed a reyes family premier that i was bombed.It was a good day i watch probably 7 B1's take off right out my backyard...well i was in the kitchen watching them it was kinda chilly.
heres my pic kinda harsh but the point was relaxing!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

It must be nice to sit at the kitchen table and have a cigar


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

i like it and the houses on base have a sliding glass door it has a great view:redface:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

there it's all about ; Relaxing!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like a mighty fine time!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Must be nice to burn one in the house!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good Times!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

You can never get enough time to relax - enjoy it when you can!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

paint said:


> Must be nice to burn one in the house!


no doubt !! lucky mofo!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

luckeeeeeee!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice bro... Oh man, I wish I could smoke in the house...:mumbles:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

I have to agree with most of the previous posts. Smoking in the house must be nice.


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

it took some convincing before i could but its all good now!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Everyone should be able to relax and have a cigar, in the house even better.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

So what did you think about the cigar?


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

The cigar was good i like it wasn't my favorite but it hit the spot for the moment.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Need to try one of those!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

That's why it's relaxing. We can sit in our house and smoke a great stick insetead of freezing in the garage.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

The night after the pic i had a Nub conn. And then last night i had a CAO Gold maduro!!!!! and i wake up this morning to snow???WTF


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Well done! There's no better way to bring the day to its full height. 

Keep the smoke going,
Don


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## allenrs (Oct 15, 2008)

I have to go to the spare bedroom and smoke right now but sometime his winter I will have the basement turned into my cigar cave.


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

sweet a cigar cave...lol if the garage was more insulated there where i would be it has our old reclining couch!


----------



## allenrs (Oct 15, 2008)

Yep Just me and the boy's,a tv and my stash.I"ll try to post some pics when I get it done.


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

Damn it i have no Boys smoking alone sucks.....lol some ppl come visit


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice ,,.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Dude, you have my exact kitchen table, except you get to smoke at yours. How unfair is that?


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

ha ha but i smoke alone so it sucks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

